# Apogeton Boiviaianus potted in topsoil



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I picked this plant up at a local club auction several months ago. It's an Apogeton Boiviaianus. I just moved it into the 120 this afternoon and WOW it's grown! it had three leaves when I potted it. It's been in another tank with around 2 wpg. Just moved it into the 120 yesterday.


----------



## ollie78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Never really thought about using potting plants. Would not be very noticeable if an inch or so of gravel was around the pots. Think I'll try that when I tear down my recent feeble attempt.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

ollie78 said:


> Never really thought about using potting plants. Would not be very noticeable if an inch or so of gravel was around the pots.QUOTE]
> 
> Please do not bury pots in a deep layer of gravel. You will have to constantly vacuum the gravel to prevent it from eventually becoming anaerobic and toxic to the fish.
> 
> My advice: Hide your pots behind driftwood or lava rocks that rest directly on the glass bottom (or a very thin layer of gravel).


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea, I agree.

Here's my 55 from way back when. It had an UGF in the middle and potted plants on both ends. Each week at partial water change time, I had to move pots and vacuum. It was a pain. 









Now all my bare bottom tanks with potted plants take minimal effort at water change time because the filters take care of removing debris.


----------



## ollie78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Was going to make some changes over the holiday weekend coming up.


----------



## Oonagh (May 8, 2006)

I'm new to NPTs (learning, getting ready to set one up) and I was wondering, can anyone explain why the gravel around a potted plant would go severely anaerobic? I'm not planning on trying it, I just want to get a better understanding of what happens in different situations in the substrate. Thanks!


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Simply bcoz there is no movement of water in the gravel thus oxygen cant reach it,resulting in an oxygen free state called normally as anaerobic.where bacterias that thrive in oxygen free state ll thrive.
Roots of plant serves as areater as well as keep the gravel supplied with oxygen(if the layer isnt too compact our more then 1-2 inches).
And if u really want to try NPT,buy diana's book,it ll help u a lot to understanding the process and chemistry going on.Also ready a lot before trying anything.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Oonagh said:


> I'm new to NPTs (learning, getting ready to set one up) and I was wondering, can anyone explain why the gravel around a potted plant would go severely anaerobic? I'm not planning on trying it, I just want to get a better understanding of what happens in different situations in the substrate. Thanks!


Easy Explanation. If you have a light scattering of gravel (1/4" deep), oxygenated water will flow over it keeping it aerobic. Nitrifying and other anaerobic bacteria will colonize the gravel. All good!

If you have a gravel substrate that is 2-3" deep, then oxygenated water doesn't penetrate that very well. Also, somewhere in that 3" are deep pockets that accumulate organic matter that make it really anaerobic and toxic.

When I see gravel substrates of more than 1", I just cringe. If you want that deep a substrate, then make sure that you vacuum it frequently.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 13, 2009)

dwalstad said:


> Easy Explanation. If you have a light scattering of gravel (1/4" deep), oxygenated water will flow over it keeping it aerobic. Nitrifying and other anaerobic bacteria will colonize the gravel. All good!
> 
> If you have a gravel substrate that is 2-3" deep, then oxygenated water doesn't penetrate that very well. Also, somewhere in that 3" are deep pockets that accumulate organic matter that make it really anaerobic and toxic.
> 
> When I see gravel substrates of more than 1", I just cringe. If you want that deep a substrate, then make sure that you vacuum it frequently.


Does this applies to inert substrates ( like flourite, playsand, regular aquarium gravel ) or its only a concern with the organics substrates used in "el natural" setups due to significant ammounts of organic matter trapped under the top layer ?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

what about using mts snails to help with keeping the soil from becomeing anaerobic? i have them in all my tanks and have gravel prob about 3 inches or a little more deep. i never had a problem with it even befor i had the snails but then again i dont use soil in my tank.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Jrafael
No
It applies to all type of substrates,every substrate can become anaerobic if doesnt ve water flow.
Wicca27
MTS are great assest,but they multiply quickly too.
and can b eaten by snail eating fishes too.
every time I introduce them,they end up as my betta's meal.
And they does the job of moving substrate quite good.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i think that is what i will do when i get moved and setteled. just keep using them.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

It decided to throw up a runner and I couldn't bring myself to pinch it, so I thought I'd document the bloom.

The runner is about 8 foot long now. I think it's that long because it kept looking for a way to get above water (there's not much room between the waterline and the glass top in that tank).
The bud was a couple of inches long.
The flower is now almost 5 inches tall.

Sunday when I was doing water changes, it started poking its head above water.


























































































Monday



























Tuesday



























Wednesday


----------

